# Belize...a few to carry you over until next time on the water!



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a few to warm the hearts of tarpon fisherman.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

What is going on in the third pic?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice last photo.

Are you a professional tarpon wrestler or just an amateur? (I'm thinking about getting into it myself.)


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

*wrasslin*

He was wrapped on a concrete post and I jumped off the pier to untangle him. He slapped me in the face, body slammed me, and off he went.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and the post.... the wind is indeed thwarting efforts locally....
snookered


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

redfishlaw: Where'd ja fish from. Got back 2 week ago now from El Pescador on Ambergeris Caye. Had 5 on, boated two, here is the 40 lber.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

We went to caye caulker. It is about 20 miles from where you were. Went there because the guiding was 300 a day and the place we stayed was great. One of the things I like about it was that I walked about a half block from it waded in and was able to land 6 bonefish, lost 2 or 3 just wading flats without any prior knowledge or experience. Went with a guide a couple days but actually caught 6 of the 7 tarpon on live bait at nite fishing on a pass that seperates the island. For a do it yourself trip it was awesome. Actually saw a few of the guides from that resort out on the flats and islands when fishing. Looks like you had a great time judging from your picture.


----------

